# aggressive behavior towards my wife



## gene henry (Oct 2, 2013)

I have had my 3 year old GSD for 1 year. of late she has started barking at my wife if she tries to come in a room where my dog is not. for example, if im in the shower she wont let her come down the hall without getting in front of her and barking. starting to scare my wife a little. very sweet and loving dog. any advise on how to stop this before it gets worse? thanks


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

whoop her ***?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Did you have the dog before your wife? If she can get into a class with a trainer preferably one who knows GSDs that would be good. Also she should feed and walk the dog, I am assuming you do the feeding and such.


----------



## gene henry (Oct 2, 2013)

wife came first. I do most all the walking and 98% of feeding


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

As much as they can be annoying aggression towards your wife is never acceptable...

Lol but seriously, if it where me I would set her up and have a come to jesus moment. Sounds like she is being a jerk. Have the wife handle her a lot and feed her by hand.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your current reaction to the dog when she does this?

What is your wife's current reaction?

David Winners


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Like others have mentioned I would switch up on the who is feeding and walking the dog. If your dog sees your wife as the person who is providing food and treats and taking it for walks and training, the dog's attitude will change. It is no way acceptable to let this keep up though. If the dog gets serious, your wife could be bitten badly. A good trainer that will work with your wife and the dog together would be a good solution.


----------



## gene henry (Oct 2, 2013)

my wife will tell her no. ive let her handle it. should I make the correction?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

gene henry said:


> my wife will tell her no. ive let her handle it. should I make the correction?


I'm not saying that, I was just asking what your current response was.

I wouldn't worry so much about correcting the behavior as relieving the stress with your wife. Obviously, the correction isn't strong enough, and that's probably because your dog doesn't see your wife as someone she should listen to.

I would recommend you bring your wife on board with the training, having her handle the dog in the same way as you. If you incorporate treats in your training, this will speed things along as well. 

It shouldn't take much time.

David Winners


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Your wife needs to start NILF - Nothing in life is free. (Well, waters free at my house  )
Dog wears collar in the house with drag line (6 feet)
When she starts this behaviour your wife is to sternly say 'no!' And keep walking. If the dog continues to bark, give commands (sit, down, paw etc) and treat when the dog obeys.
If the dog continues I would throw the dog into the crate (by the lead. I wouldn't grab the collar) for a minute. Get the dog out and do more commands.
How much exercise is the dog getting? Maybe your wife can take up runnng and the dog can go too!
This herding behaviour is very undesirable, I'd squash it flat.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

ShenzisMom said:


> Your wife needs to start NILF - Nothing in life is free. (Well, waters free at my house  )
> Dog wears collar in the house with drag line (6 feet)
> When she starts this behaviour your wife is to sternly say 'no!' And keep walking. If the dog continues to bark, give commands (sit, down, paw etc) and treat when the dog obeys.
> If the dog continues I would throw the dog into the crate (by the lead. I wouldn't grab the collar) for a minute. Get the dog out and do more commands.
> ...


I'm interested to know how you know this is herding behavior and not stress or resource guarding?

A new handler shouting corrections at the dog, followed by commands that the handler has never trained with the dog is not the most productive way to handle this IMHO.

I would never "throw the dog into the crate" by the collar, leash, or anything else.

It's unfair to expect the dog to respond to a command from a new handler without training them first. Most of the dog's understanding of commands at pet level training is through body language. The dog may not understand what is being asked of it.

I agree with NILIF, and raise my dogs that way, and agree with exercise. Nothing else in your post makes sense from a learning perspective. If the dog is uncomfortable with the wife, why not address that issue instead of the behavior it is soliciting. "Squashing it flat" may solicit another behavior from the dog. If indeed it is herding, walking past the dog may encourage the dog to nip.

Working with the dog is always more productive than working against it IME.

David Winners


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

gene henry said:


> wife came first. I do most all the walking and 98% of feeding




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

BINGO! Wife needs to have more interactions with her. Your wife has dropped in the pack order possibly also. Some simple training exercises every night should help as well as her feeding the dog. Little things like making her wait until your wife goe through doors first, are things to help establish where each other is in pack order. Feeding and when you eat also falls in this catagory. If you have the dog out all the time, you guys should eat before the dog eating can help. All are subtle submisive actions. We perform all these things daily in our house. We have to or Cruz would drive us more crazy than he already does. It keeps him somewhat in line.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with having your wife do more interacting with her, probably when your not around

Feeding her, walking her,,as jafo220 has suggested.

And frankly if one of MY dogs, did that, we'd be having a little chat.

Do you think your wife is afraid of him when he pulls this? He may sense it, so he's taking advantage of it. I would walk right up to him and tell him to knock it off, and walk past him..(of course if you don't think he's going to nail her that is!). Ignoring his behavior..

Sounds like maybe he is a little to possessive of YOU?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Must have read the scenario wrong - I read it as the dog wouldn't let her leave the room her hubby was in. Either way I'm ill equipped to give pointers, not a pro or have titles to my name. Just saying what I would do. I didn't mean to literally throw the dog in the crate either, but I guess I should have been clearer. O well, hope OP gets better advice.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

ShenzisMom said:


> Must have read the scenario wrong - I read it as the dog wouldn't let her leave the room her hubby was in. Either way I'm ill equipped to give pointers, not a pro or have titles to my name. Just saying what I would do. I didn't mean to literally throw the dog in the crate either, but I guess I should have been clearer. O well, hope OP gets better advice.


Sorry, I'm really not bashing. Just stating my opinion. 

What you would do may in fact work if the dog is just being a pushy brat 

David Winners


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Ralphie has been doing the same thing with my husband, even though my husband shares with me the feedsing, walking, playing with the dog, etc. What has been working really well for us is "inviting" Ralphie into different rooms of the house. In the example you used in your post, your dog wouldn't be allowed to go into the hallway without sitting first and then being told it's ok to pass (rather than your dog telling your wife she cannot pass). Also working well is the "go to your spot" where he has to go to his dog bed and lay down and stay while my husband moves about he house doing his normal getting ready for work routine. Another suggestion would be have your wife work on training with her, even if it's basic commands she already knows. Arm your wife with treats! Maybe even have your wife teach the dog a new trick or two. That will help with bonding. 

Hope you can get this resolved - I know how irritating it can be!


----------



## gene henry (Oct 2, 2013)

thanks to everyone for the advice. my wife is going to start today with walking,feeding etc.


----------



## trouble19692021 (15 d ago)

scarmack said:


> whoop her ***?


I am a professional dog trainer and I would never recommend whooping an animal of any kind..Your dog spending time alone with your wife away from you would help a whole lot.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

trouble19692021 said:


> I am a professional dog trainer and I would never recommend whooping an animal of any kind..Your dog spending time alone with your wife away from you would help a whole lot.


9 year old thread...


----------

